# Godox AD180 / 360 rebranding



## anthonyd (Nov 23, 2014)

I am planning to buy a Godox bare bulb flash for Christmas and I know that it has been rebranded under a few different brands. Is there any difference between them? I don't mean the flash itself, but repairs, warranty, anything? I live in the US, if that makes a difference.

On a different note, does anybody know how the recycle time of the 360 at half power compares with the recycle time of the 180 in full power?


----------



## Viggo (Nov 23, 2014)

I bought the Y-cable that leta you use both outlets and by that half the recycle time. I think it's 2.25s with the ad360 with full power, I never wait for it. I use it a lot at 1/16 power and keeps up with 9 fps.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 23, 2014)

anthonyd said:


> I am planning to buy a Godox bare bulb flash for Christmas and I know that it has been rebranded under a few different brands. Is there any difference between them? I don't mean the flash itself, but repairs, warranty, anything? I live in the US, if that makes a difference.
> 
> On a different note, does anybody know how the recycle time of the 360 at half power compares with the recycle time of the 180 in full power?


 
A rebranded product will have to be repaired / replaced by the company selling it, you can't take it to the manufacturer for service.

As to being identical, they likely are the same, but it depends on the agreement between Godox and the secondary brand. Sometimes a company requires a different feature that can be enabled with internal jumpers or firmware. I've bought and rebranded electronics to my private label, and had both firmware and jumper settings customized for me.


----------



## pwp (Nov 28, 2014)

Viggo said:


> I bought the Y-cable that lets you use both outlets and by that half the recycle time. I think it's 2.25s with the ad360 with full power, I never wait for it. I use it a lot at 1/16 power and keeps up with 9 fps.


I have two Godox branded AD 360's. Viggo is right...get the Y cable. Recycle time is QUICK! Make sure to get the protective covers that really should be included in the kit. http://cameraflashaccs.com/products/bulb-protective-cover-witstro/ Check around on eBay and you'll find them for just a few dollars. 

I get very successful high speed sync using the extraordinary Phottix Odin triggers. Godox may have HSS capable triggers by now, no doubt cheaper than the Odins. Worth having in your AD360 kit. 

My understanding is there is no difference at all between the rebranded AD180/360's. There may be differences in warranty offers. Mine have two years. Godox is a company that has no problem at all distributing to resellers who choose to re-brand. This may change at some point in the future as the Godox brand becomes more internationally recognized and mainstream.

-pw


----------

